# Forum > News > Trade Support > Scam Reports >  Scammer [email protected] Nicholas Oh Jia Rong AKA Pablo Bot

## somaliasky

######################
Dispute Date: 11/24/15
Method of Contact Used: Livechat
******* username of the person you're accusing: https://www.*******.com/members/375275-Pablo-Bot




*DISPUTE Information*
######################
What is the dispute about? Nicholas AKA Pablo Bot bought GW2 Items from us on 10/26/2015, and decided to disputed the transaction as
unauthorized today. We have verified him with both his phone numer and ID card. The name of the ID card matches his verified Paypal Account

Link of transaction thread: 
Approximate value of property: $607.1 USD
Scammer's Paypal Email: [email protected]

We haven't filed response with Paypal yet becaue we have 10 days to do so. However, we are going to post all your personal information on other
forums unless you resolve this issues.


Gw2 In game Name = NickySama.2871
Order Detail

Paypal Dispute

ID

----------

